# Souris lambda, problème de la fonction du bouton molette



## Intramuros (10 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous !

Je possède donc un lambda souris logitech de base à 15 balles et j'ai un soucis qui commence à devenir sérieusement gênant. Ce n'est pas une dysfonction majeure mais ma souris associe le clic molette à la dashboard ce qui m'est d'une absolue inutilité. Jusqu'à maintenant, ce n'était pas gênant, mais à la longue cela commence à peser.

J'aimerais par exemple pouvoir rétablir l'ouverture d'une page dans un nouvel onglet sous Firefox. D'autre part, je dois apprendre à manipuler Sketchup et c'est juste insupportable de devoir cliquer sur l'outil Orbite manuellement alors que je pourrais utiliser le raccourci clic molette.

Je n'ai aucune option proposée dans les préférences système qui me permette de modifier la fonction du clic molette. Cela fait longtemps que j'utilise le "logitech center control" pour régler la vitesse/accélération du curseur/défilement. Malheureusement, et même s'il est possible de modifier la fonction de chaque bouton, y compris la molette, je ne parviens pas à trouver la configuration qui m'aurait permis d'utiliser le clic molette "normalement".

Au secours ! Je vais finir par me petit-suicider ! 

Merci d'avance à ceux qui prendront le temps de me répondre et bonne journée à tous !


----------



## Intramuros (21 Juin 2010)

Up !

Personne n'a une idée ?


----------



## Invité (21 Juin 2010)

Il me semble qu'Usb Overdrive permettait de résoudre (entre autres) ce genre de soucis.
Ce n'est peut être plus d'actualité et c'est un shareware, mais on peut essayer un temps je crois.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juin 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Il me semble qu'Usb Overdrive permettait de résoudre (entre autres) ce genre de soucis.
> Ce n'est peut être plus d'actualité et c'est un shareware, mais on peut essayer un temps je crois.



Il permet toujours (sous Leopard PPC, du moins) !

Cela dit, une souris Logitech n'est pas une souris "lambda", une souris "lambda" est une souris utilisée sur le Mac sans autre pilote que celui de Mac OS, mais dans ce cas, seuls deux boutons sont gérés, la molette n'est reconnue que comme molette de défilement (hors utilisation d'USB Overdrive, of course, celui ci permet d'affecter une fonction précise à chaque bouton de la souris, logiciel par logiciel).


----------



## Intramuros (30 Août 2010)

Bon, finalement c'était extrêmement bête et j'ai trouvé complètement par hasard ... J'explique au cas où quelqu'un ait eu le même soucis ...

Préférences > Exposé et Spaces > Dashboard > régler le raccourci clic

Je ne l'avais pas trouvé auparavant puisqu'il fallait aller dans "Exposé et Spaces" ... Merci à vous deux pour vos conseils.


----------

